# Floorbars for B14



## xdrian (Jan 15, 2004)

Would these floorbars fit the b14, it doesnt say universal but it says that is for compact cars. 

heres the link
http://www.streetstyler.com/arospeedfloorbars.htm


----------



## xdrian (Jan 15, 2004)

no one ? i think 1clnB14 had this in his car just want to know if it will fit on our b14's





NVM i found it at nwnismo.com, he does have the arospeed floorbar.


----------

